# Das Aalsterben geht weiter



## mike_w (12. November 2012)

Trotz teils gegenteiliger Beteuerungen aus der Politik scheinen wirkungsvolle Wanderhilfen zum Abwandern nicht vorhanden zu sein. 
Erschreckend ist der nachfolgende Artikel mit den Bildern. Wir Angler müssen Beschränkungen hinnehmen und an anderer Stelle erfolgt ein Massensterben.

Habe aber die Frage, warum immer noch Aale oberhalb von Wasserkraftwerken ausgesetzt werden. Ich verstehe es einfach nicht.
Hier der Artikel

http://www.der-lokalanzeiger.de/index.php/articles/2226/an-den-wasserkraftwerken-hat-das


----------



## Andal (12. November 2012)

*AW: Das Aalsterben geht weiter*



mike_w schrieb:


> Habe aber die Frage, warum immer noch Aale oberhalb von Wasserkraftwerken ausgesetzt werden. Ich verstehe es einfach nicht.



Weil die durchschnittlichen Vereinsplumpsangler ihre Vereine dazu nötigen. Sie wollen Aalfischen. Etwas anderes beherrschen sie nämlich nicht.


----------



## daci7 (12. November 2012)

*AW: Das Aalsterben geht weiter*



> Bei den 45 kg schweren fischen [...]


Wat für Schläuche dat sind - wahrscheinlich eine der seltenen Süßwasser-Leng-Wanderungen 


> [...] zum Laichen im Saragossa-Meer [...]


Daher wandern die auch nicht, wie der europäische Aal in die Sargassosee, sondern nur bis Nordspanien. Das da aber ein Binnenmeer sein soll ist mir neu?!


----------



## Zoddl (12. November 2012)

*AW: Das Aalsterben geht weiter*



mike_w schrieb:


> Habe aber die Frage, warum immer noch Aale oberhalb von Wasserkraftwerken ausgesetzt werden. Ich verstehe es einfach nicht.


Du müsstest den Aal schon lebenslang anpflocken, um ihn von seinem Wandertrieb stromauf abzuhalten.


----------



## Franky (12. November 2012)

*AW: Das Aalsterben geht weiter*

Dazu gabs auch n Video...
http://www.rtl-hessen.de/videos.php?day=2012_11_06

(6.11.)


----------



## Andal (12. November 2012)

*AW: Das Aalsterben geht weiter*



Zoddl schrieb:


> Du müsstest den Aal schon lebenslang anpflocken, um ihn von seinem Wandertrieb stromauf abzuhalten.



Die Pflöcke kannst du sparen. Wenn die Verbauung dicht ist, sprich das WKW keine Aufstiegshilfe (Fischtreppe) hat, dann ist da end of navigation. Gegen den Strom in der Turbine kommen auch Aale nicht an, folglich nicht weiter, nicht ums Leben.


----------



## Lazarus (12. November 2012)

*AW: Das Aalsterben geht weiter*



Andal schrieb:


> Gegen den Strom in der Turbine kommen auch Aale nicht an, folglich nicht weiter, nicht ums Leben.


Also keine Aale mehr besetzen. Nur, was hilft es den Glasaalen? Irgendwo _müssen _sie schließlich hin.
Hast du dafür auch einen Vorschlag?


----------



## Andal (12. November 2012)

*AW: Das Aalsterben geht weiter*

Die Gewässer fischsicher durchgängig machen. Und für Bayern, jedenfalls für den Teil der dem Donausystem angehört, gibts eben keine Aale, da es dort auch keine natürliche Wanderung geben kann.


----------



## Lazarus (12. November 2012)

*AW: Das Aalsterben geht weiter*



Andal schrieb:


> Die Gewässer fischsicher durchgängig machen. Und für Bayern, jedenfalls für den Teil der dem Donausystem angehört, gibts eben keine Aale, da es dort auch keine natürliche Wanderung geben kann.


D'accord!
Durchgängig machen heißt aber, dass die Kraftwerke rückgebaut oder zumindest stark nachgebessert werden müssten.
Ganz offensichtlich klappt das aber nicht. Weil: Wir brauchen den 'Öko'strom. 
Vor allem aber: die Betreiber brauchen die Subventionen. Jeder m³ Wasser über die Fischtreppe fehlt denen halt in der Turbine.


----------



## mike_w (13. November 2012)

*AW: Das Aalsterben geht weiter*



Lazarus schrieb:


> Also keine Aale mehr besetzen. Nur, was hilft es den Glasaalen? Irgendwo _müssen _sie schließlich hin.
> Hast du dafür auch einen Vorschlag?



Solange wir Angler Aale in geschlossene Gewässer oder oberhalb von Turbinen ohne funktionierende Abwanderumleitung besetzen, sind wir nicht besser, als die Wasserkraftkraftbetreiber.


----------



## basslawine (13. November 2012)

*AW: Das Aalsterben geht weiter*



mike_w schrieb:


> Solange wir Angler Aale in geschlossene Gewässer oder oberhalb von Turbinen ohne funktionierende Abwanderumleitung besetzen, sind wir nicht besser, als die Wasserkraftkraftbetreiber.



Zumindest füttern wir die Kormorane! Die lieben Aal!

Es gibt aber sicher noch Flusssystembereiche, die Wasserkraftfreien Aufstieg ermöglichen.
Untere Elbe, Ems, Weser... und Nebengewässer

irgendwann kommt dann die erste Staustufe bzw. Turbine und dann ist oft Schluss.

Wäre mal interessant, für wieviel % der Fliessgewässer das noch zutrifft.

Ansonsten es hilft wohl nur das komplettfangverbot, um den Aal noch zu retten. die Glasaalaufstiege in den deutschen Flüssen sind in den letzten Jahrzehnten um über 90% zurückgegangen, (war in einer Studie über die Ems, aber das Papier ist jetzt schon alt! aktuelle Zahlen möchte ich lieber gar nicht sehen).

Einsetzen von Glassaale bzw.vorgestreckten Aalen in Gewässer ohne durchgängige Abwandermöglichkeit ist leider wirklich ökologische Verschwendung und beschleunigt das absehbare Ende.

Gruss Marco


----------



## mike_w (13. November 2012)

*AW: Das Aalsterben geht weiter*

Ich habe auch nie verstanden, warum Berufsfischer z.B. an der Weser, nicht die verletzen Aale im Turbinenauslauf fangen und dann verwerten, sondern anderswo die Aale fangen und vermarkten.

Bei Recherchen habe ich gelesen, dass es praktisch keine funktionierende Abwanderhilfe gibt, obwohl dies vorgeschrieben sein soll.


----------



## Gardenfly (13. November 2012)

*AW: Das Aalsterben geht weiter*



mike_w schrieb:


> Ich habe auch nie verstanden, warum Berufsfischer z.B. an der Weser, nicht die verletzen Aale im Turbinenauslauf fangen und dann verwerten,



Weil 50% aller Kartoffeln oder Äpfel weggeworfen werden, da sie nicht der Handelsklasse 1 entsprechen und es sogar ein Urteil gibt nachdem es sogar Körperverletzung ist,wenn der Verbrauchen nur daran denkt einen Fisch mit überstandener Krankheit zu essen.


----------



## basslawine (13. November 2012)

*AW: Das Aalsterben geht weiter*

Hab noch mal kurz gegoogelt:

http://www.portal-fischerei.de/file.../Bestandsmanagement/FlusseinzugsgebietEms.pdf

seite 7+8 zeigt eine Tabelle der Steigaalfänge, und das sieht absolut nicht gut aus!

Nach der Lektüre habe ich damals die gezielte Aalangelei eingestellt, im Endeffekt ein Wurmverzicht fürs Nachtangeln.

Wenn ich bedenke wie ich in meiner Jugend den örtlichen Aalangelcrack nach einer Gewitternacht mit seiner Ausbeute von 42 guten Aalen transportiert in einer Alumilchkanne im Mofaanhänger bewundert habe!

Ich denke in den nächsten 10-20 Jahren gehts für den Aal um die Wurst, Hopp oder Topp, ein echtes Aussterben stellt leider auch eine der möglichen Alternativen dar.
Bei dem komplizierten Fortpflanzungsverhalten ist der Zug womöglich schon längst abgefahren...


----------



## Jose (13. November 2012)

*AW: Das Aalsterben geht weiter*

ja, sieht alles nicht so gut aus, für unseren schlängler.
bei der großen anzahl der aalangler im AB wundere ich mich schon ein bisschen über das geringe interesse für diesen trööt.

liegt eventuell auch daran, dass es ihnen reicht, die ganze schuld auf  andere zu schieben (hauptschuld richtigerweise benannt als glasaafischerei, verbauung etc.), ihren eigenen beitrag ("fetten aal gefangen") aber gerne bedeutungslos reden.

naja, irgendwann wird es einen benannten angler geben, der "den letzten aal" in den räucherofen gehängt hat.

klar, angler rotten den aal nicht aus, tragen aber dazu bei.
konsequent wäre, auf aal-angelei zu verzichten (beim mit-dem-finger-zeigen sind immer drei finger auf einen selbst gerichtet).

im ernst, so ist es immer nur die krokodilsträne, dass "für mich nichts übrig bleibt" oder wie in anderen zusammenhängen die "besitzstandswahrung".


----------



## Purist (14. November 2012)

*AW: Das Aalsterben geht weiter*

Welche Rolle spielt der asiatische Schwimmblasenwurm? Warum darf er noch kommerziell gefangen und vermarktet werden? Warum klappt es mit den Wasserkraftwerken nicht, was die Gesetze angeht, die klar regeln, was da auf Betreiberkosten zu tun ist? 

Wir Angler sind nur ein kleiner Teil davon, den man durch ein Fangverbot auch leicht komplett ausschalten kann, allerdings sind wir diejenigen, die sich für den Erhalt deutlich mehr engagieren, wie andere Beteiligte. Selbst wenn er ausstirbt, in manch einem Vereinsteich wird noch ein großer Schlängler wohnen, den bislang keiner gefangen hat.. 

Das Mindestmaß (entspricht dem Durchschnitt..) und die Schonzeit (natürlich im Winter), was es in manch einem Bundesland gibt, halte ich allerdings für einen schlechten Witz, vor allem wenn flußabwärts noch Berufsfischer auf Aalfang gehen.


----------



## .Sebastian. (14. November 2012)

*AW: Das Aalsterben geht weiter*

Der Schwimmblasenwurm trägt leider auch zu einem erheblichen Teil der Fortpflanzungsunfähigkeit der Aale bei. Der geschätzte Befall der Aale wird auf 2/3 (der Aale im "offenen" Gewässersystem) notiert. Nachwuchsproduktion also schon allein dadurch um etwa 60% gesenkt!
Wie von vielen angesprochen: Warum Aale noch immer in geschlossen Gewässern oder gewässer ohne Durchgängikeit besetzt werden ist mir leider auch schleierhaft!

PS: trotz meines Nicknamens fische ich seit ein paar Jahren nicht mehr auf Aal.


----------



## Ruhr Angler (14. November 2012)

*AW: Das Aalsterben geht weiter*

Können Aale eigentlich auch in unsern heimischen gewässer sich natürlich fortpflanzen ? weil bei uns an der ruhr ist ein sehr guter aal bestand und es wird kaum besetzt


----------



## antonio (14. November 2012)

*AW: Das Aalsterben geht weiter*



Ruhr Angler schrieb:


> Können Aale eigentlich auch in unsern heimischen gewässer sich natürlich fortpflanzen ? weil bei uns an der ruhr ist ein sehr guter aal bestand und es wird kaum besetzt



nein

antonio


----------



## Jose (14. November 2012)

*AW: Das Aalsterben geht weiter*



Ruhr Angler schrieb:


> Können Aale eigentlich auch in unsern heimischen gewässer sich natürlich fortpflanzen ? weil bei uns an der ruhr ist ein sehr guter aal bestand und es wird kaum besetzt




nein.

aus der frage entnehme ich, dass eine weitere sportfischerprüfung erfolgreich abgelegt wurde.

|muahah:


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. November 2012)

*AW: Das Aalsterben geht weiter*

Ihr könnt mich angucken wie ihr wollt:
Bevor ein Berufsfischer den letzten Aal verkauft, fang ich den und ess den selber.........

Wenn aber ein vernünftiges, komplettes, umfassendes Management zur Aalrettung unter Einbeziehung ALLER (vom Glasaalfänger bis zum Räucherer) kommt, werde ich liebend gerne auf Aal verzichten.

Nur den Sündenbock spielen für verfehlte Politik und Berufsfischer, nö, nicht mit mir...........


----------



## Purist (14. November 2012)

*AW: Das Aalsterben geht weiter*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nur den Sündenbock spielen für verfehlte Politik und Berufsfischer, nö, nicht mit mir...........



Stimmt, hält dich jedoch etwas davon ab, als Angler dabei mitzuhelfen, den anderen auf die Finger zu klopfen? Wo ich hier wohne machen das einige Engagierte des Landesverbandes, klar, es könnte mehr sein wie TV-Beiträge zur Aalzerstückelung an ganz tollen neuen Wasserkraftwerken und heftiges Jammern über die bösen Ernährungsgewohnheiten in Spanien und Frankreich. Wie die Politik reagiert, wer da wo tätig wird, erfährt man ja eher nicht, da fehlt es an Transparenz.


----------



## mike_w (14. November 2012)

*AW: Das Aalsterben geht weiter*



Ruhr Angler schrieb:


> Können Aale eigentlich auch in unsern heimischen gewässer sich natürlich fortpflanzen ? weil bei uns an der ruhr ist ein sehr guter aal bestand und es wird kaum besetzt



Die Ruhr wird/ wurde sehr intensiv mit Aal besetzt, obwohl die Ruhr eine Aneinanderreihung von Kraftwerken ist. Das ist eigentlich ein Skandal.

Habe gerade ein Video mit den toten Aalen gesehen: http://www.rtl-hessen.de/videos.php?day=2012_11_06  (Todesfalle Wasserkraftanlage)

und der Protestaktion von Herrn Winfried Klein gesehen. 
Bitte unbedingt ansehen, es dauert auch nicht lange.


Wirklich eine Schande, dass das Aalsterben geduldet und von uns allen über das EEG bezahlt wird.


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (14. November 2012)

*AW: Das Aalsterben geht weiter*

Das bestätigt auch der lfv wersfalen.de

http://www.lfv-westfalen.de/images/ah_extra_2012.pdf

55 % der Aale fallen der Wasserkraft zum Opfer

Angler entnehmen 25 % (aber wir setzen die Tiere auch) 

erstaunlicherweise der Komoran nur 6 %


----------



## Jose (14. November 2012)

*AW: Das Aalsterben geht weiter*



jürgen W. aus T. schrieb:


> ...
> Angler entnehmen 25 % (aber wir setzen die Tiere auch)
> ...


aber ihr macht keine aal-babies (oder doch?)
euer eingesetzter aal  ist aus der 'natur' geklauter aal.
kein zusätzlicher aal. 
kriegt ihr keinen orden für.

(setzen angler 25%????)


----------



## jxrgen W. x T. (14. November 2012)

*AW: Das Aalsterben geht weiter*



Jose schrieb:


> aber ihr macht keine aal-babies (oder doch?)
> euer eingesetzter aal  ist aus der 'natur' geklauter aal.
> kein zusätzlicher aal.
> kriegt ihr keinen orden für.
> ...



Richtig wir kaufen den Aal von den Fischdieben - da muss ich dir absolut recht geben und geht mir auch furchtbar auf den Keks - aber was will man machen. 
Wir investieren das Geld unserer Mitglieder (zum Teil) in Aale von 15 -20 cm in der Aalbesatzgemeinschaft Ems.
Natürlich hätten wir es lieber wenn der Aal normal zu uns käme, aber er kommt nicht weil fast alle noch im Meer gefangen werden.
Mehr wie wir tun kann ein kleiner Verein nicht machen


----------



## Zoddl (14. November 2012)

*AW: Das Aalsterben geht weiter*

Auch wenn du wahrscheinlich auf etwas anderes hinauswolltest...


Purist schrieb:


> Warum klappt es mit den Wasserkraftwerken nicht, was die Gesetze angeht, die klar regeln, was da auf Betreiberkosten zu tun ist?


Der Betreiber wird schon wissen, was er zu tun hat. Massnahmen ergreifen, dass die Fische vom "System" ferngehalten werden und eine Abwanderhilfe schaffen. Die Frage ist nur, wer beurteilt die Effektivität dieser Massnahmen innerhalb ihrer Parametergrössen (zB Abstand der Rechenstäbe).

Hier ist von einer Uni-tät ein neuartiger, fischschonender Rechen untersucht worden. 
Beim Lesen des Dokuments fällt auf, wo (verständlicherweise) das Hauptaugenmerk der Untersuchung liegt: Kosten bzw mögliche Einbußen im Wirkungsgrad der Anlage. 
Man verspricht aufgrund einiger Tests "Aalsicherheit" und zeigt nebenbei auf, wo der Denkfehler beim letzten "aalsicheren" Rechen lag.|kopfkrat

Sollte das die einzige Beurteilung der Schutzmassnahme Rechen sein, dann liegt das Problem nicht nur beim Betreiber.


----------



## mike_w (14. November 2012)

*AW: Das Aalsterben geht weiter*

Wie ich schon anderswo gepostet habe, wird von den Betreibern erst versprochen, fischfreundliche Anlagen zu bauen. 
Wenn sich dann herausstellt, dass der Schutz nicht funktioniert und die Anlage ein Massensterben verursacht, zucken alle mit Achseln.
Nur die Anlage wird weiter betrieben und es wird der Stadtwerkekunde weiter mit umweltfreundlichen Ökostrom zum kleinen Mehrpreis geködert. 
Beispiel in Kostheim am Main, wo sogar Ulm dran beteiligt ist.
http://www.blinker.de/aktuell/angeln...8615&class=106

Eigentlich müsste jemand die Genehmigungsbehörden und den Anlagenbetreiber vor Gericht verklagen. Das wäre mal ein vernünftiger Grund für die Fischereiabgabe. Besser als jeder Besatz.


----------



## Taxidermist (14. November 2012)

*AW: Das Aalsterben geht weiter*



> Eigentlich müsste jemand die Genehmigungsbehörden und den Anlagenbetreiber vor Gericht verklagen. Das wäre mal ein vernünftiger Grund für die Fischereiabgabe.
> 
> Träum du mal weiter!Spätestens seit dem Fukushimaschock sind die erneuerbaren Energieformen allgemein akzeptiert, vollkommen egal ob Fischhäcksler oder Vogelschredder!
> 
> ...



Jürgen


----------



## .Sebastian. (15. November 2012)

*AW: Das Aalsterben geht weiter*



Jose schrieb:


> nein.
> 
> aus der frage entnehme ich, dass eine weitere sportfischerprüfung erfolgreich abgelegt wurde.
> 
> |muahah:



nein! nur ein zeichen (falls die Prüfung überhaupt abgenommen wurde), dass sie eindeutig komplett falsch organisiert ist!
Aber ohne Prüfungs-/Wissensnachweis hätte natürlich jeder eine solche essenzielle Frage beantworten können...


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (15. November 2012)

*AW: Das Aalsterben geht weiter*

Was bringt eine Topmoderne Fischtreppe wenn die *ABWANDERHILFE* fehlt.

Ein gutes Beispiel ist die neue Fischtreppe an der Moselstuastufe Koblenz ( http://www.mosellum.rlp.de/ ). Millionen verbaut und die abwandernden Fische werden gehäckselt...

Allerdings gibt es hier einen Lichtblick: der Fischermeister fischt die Aale elektrisch ab und setzt sie in den Rhein um, so war es die letzten Jahre.
Ab sich das aufgrund der veränderten Pächtersituation ändert weiß ich allerdings nicht.


----------



## mike_w (15. November 2012)

*AW: Das Aalsterben geht weiter*

Superheftig finde ich auch, dass auf der Homepage der SWU, der zu 70% am Kraftwerkostheim beteiligt ist, nichts von dem Blutbad berichtet wird. Im Gegenteil, der SWU verkauft sich selbst als sehr umweltfreundlich.
Das ist doch Verbraucherverarsche ohne Ende. Das kann doch nicht sein.

Ein gekürzter Auszug vom SWU
http://www.swu.de/privatkunden/aktuelles/swu-journal/kraftwerksprojekte-der-swu.html

Kraftwerksprojekte der SWU
Bei der SWU stehen die Zeichen auf *Nachhaltigkeit*
Mit dem grünen Schuh bekennt sich die SWU zu* nachhaltigem Handeln und Verantwortung für die Umwelt*. Konkret heißt das: Klimaschutz und *Sicherung der Ressourcen* für nachkommende Generationen. 
....

Mit *70 Prozent* ist sie am Wasserkraftwerk Kostheim bei Mainz beteiligt, das 2009 ans Netz ging und dank neuester Technik hocheffizient und unabhängig vom Wasserstand arbeitet.
....


----------



## aalopa (15. November 2012)

*AW: Das Aalsterben geht weiter*

also das hört sich so an als würde ich was falsch machen denn
alle kleinen aale die so als beifang immer dabei sind schmeisse ich immer in meinem privatteich ist das jetzt falsch oder richtig 
weil wachsen tun sie dort auf sicher hab schon paar grosse drin gehabt die ich nicht ausgesetzt habe und der teich war vor 7 jahren komplett leer und neu ausgebaggert


----------



## basslawine (16. November 2012)

*AW: Das Aalsterben geht weiter*



aalopa schrieb:


> also das hört sich so an als würde ich was falsch machen denn
> alle kleinen aale die so als beifang immer dabei sind schmeisse ich immer in meinem privatteich ist das jetzt falsch oder richtig
> weil wachsen tun sie dort auf sicher hab schon paar grosse drin gehabt die ich nicht ausgesetzt habe und der teich war vor 7 jahren komplett leer und neu ausgebaggert



Der Teich hat ja sicherlich einen Abfluss, der wiederum letztendlich in der Elbe landet.
Ich denke mal Buxtehude ist aufgrund seiner Lage als Aalabwanderungsort durchaus geeignet, wenn du die Fische aus dem Rheinthal in einen hochgelegenen Schwarzwaldteich setzen würdest (nur als Bsp.), würde es mglw. keiner wieder lebend runter schaffen.
Eine moralische Reinwaschung kann ich Dir nicht anbieten, das musst Du mit Dir selber ausmachen, finde persönlich Deine Verfahrensweise aber  OK.

Der Aalbwirtschaftungsplan für die Elbe prognostiziert bei einem Wegfall der Besetzung von Aalen durch Angler und Fischer sogar einen kompletten Zusammenbruch der Blankaalabwanderung und der Besatz ist in deren Augen maßgeblich für ein funktionierendes Wiederaufpäppelungsprogramm, ein Entnahmeverbot durch Fischer und Angler wäre somit eher kontraproduktiv, da sie dann auch nicht besetzen würden und dann der Staat (wer auch immer) die kompletten Kosten selber schultern müsste.
Wir Angler werfen immerhin für ein paar Milliönchen Aale in unsere Gewässer.
... schön wäre es jedoch, wenn wir Sie nur in Gewässer mit Abwanderungsmöglichkeit setzen würden!!!

Gruß Marco


----------



## antonio (16. November 2012)

*AW: Das Aalsterben geht weiter*

wieso ist ein komplettes fangverbot nix nützen.
dann bräuchte man nicht besetzen, da auch vor dem aufstieg nichts weggefangen werden würde.also der besatz würde unnötig werden.
die probleme mit verbauungen und kraftwerken würden aber bleiben.

antonio


----------



## basslawine (16. November 2012)

*AW: Das Aalsterben geht weiter*



antonio schrieb:


> wieso ist ein komplettes fangverbot nix nützen.
> dann bräuchte man nicht besetzen, da auch vor dem aufstieg nichts weggefangen werden würde.also der besatz würde unnötig werden.
> die probleme mit verbauungen und kraftwerken würden aber bleiben.
> 
> antonio



Scheinbar senkt das Vorstrecken der AALe die Ausfallquote, ansonsten fiele mir auch kein schlüssiger Grund ein.
Wie gesagt, laut Studie ansonsten zwischendurch Totalausfall.

Siehe 4.1.1 Seite 32 und tabelle 4.1.9.1 seite 37 in:
http://www.portal-fischerei.de/file...dsmanagement/FlussgebietsgemeinschaftElbe.pdf

Gruss Marco


----------



## ernie1973 (16. November 2012)

*AW: Das Aalsterben geht weiter*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ihr könnt mich angucken wie ihr wollt:
> Bevor ein Berufsfischer den letzten Aal verkauft, fang ich den und ess den selber.........
> 
> Wenn aber ein vernünftiges, komplettes, umfassendes Management zur Aalrettung unter Einbeziehung ALLER (vom Glasaalfänger bis zum Räucherer) kommt, werde ich liebend gerne auf Aal verzichten.
> ...



Da schliesse ich mich an und handhabe das genauso!

...manchmal sind wir ja doch noch einer Meinung! 

Ernie


----------



## FoolishFarmer (16. November 2012)

*AW: Das Aalsterben geht weiter*

Super Aktion von Winfried Klein! :m
Ich beschäftige mich ja beruflich schon was länger und intensiver mit der Thematik... 



jürgen W. aus T. schrieb:


> 55 % der Aale fallen der Wasserkraft zum Opfer


55% wäre traumhaft wenig... total unrealistische Einschätzung. 80 % der Aale PRO Wasserkraftanlage ist realistisch. An Flusssystemen wie Rhein oberhalb Iffezheim, Neckar, Main, Mosel, Ruhr, etc. liegt ein Kraftwerk nach dem anderen - die Quote der Aale kann sich jeder selbst schnell ausrechnen... |rolleyes



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Allerdings gibt es hier einen Lichtblick: der Fischermeister fischt die Aale elektrisch ab und setzt sie in den Rhein um, so war es die letzten Jahre.
> Ab sich das aufgrund der veränderten Pächtersituation ändert weiß ich allerdings nicht.


Nicht DER Fischermeister... 
In der Mosel läuft schon seit Jahren ein Projekt, bei dem ALLEN Berufsfischern eine Entschädigung gezahlt wird, dafür dass sie die gefangenen Aale nicht vermarkten sondern sammeln und im Rhein wieder aussetzen. 


Und die geänderte Pachtsituation ändert daran gar nichts, weil der "neue Pächter"  das gleiche schon seit Jahren auch an anderen Gewässern macht!


----------



## Lui Nairolf (19. November 2012)

*AW: Das Aalsterben geht weiter*

Der Aal ist eine faszinierende Fischart - allerdings glaube ich nicht, dass die Art auf Dauer zu erhalten ist. Leider wird daran auch ein Deutschland- bzw. Europaweites Aalmanagement nichts helfen bzw. zu spät umfassend greifen. Davon abgesehen findet der tatsächliche Raubbau an den Aalbeständen nicht in Europa statt.

Die Lebensweise bzw. die Fortpflanzung des Aales ist zu unflexibel als dass er sie rechtzeitig an die aktuellen (vom Menschen geschaffenen) Lebens- und Umweltbedingungen anpassen zu können. 

Ich habe daher leider wenig Hoffnung für diese Art. Aber m. E. sind nicht die "Spaßfischer" am Verschwinden dieser Art schuld ...


----------



## FoolishFarmer (19. November 2012)

*AW: Das Aalsterben geht weiter*



Lui Nairolf schrieb:


> Davon abgesehen findet der tatsächliche Raubbau an den Aalbeständen nicht in Europa statt.


Wo sonst???


----------



## Lui Nairolf (19. November 2012)

*AW: Das Aalsterben geht weiter*

Du hast recht - hatte irrtümlich verstanden, es ginge um den "Aal" weltweit und nicht nur den europäischen. Entschuldigung.


----------



## mike_w (19. November 2012)

*AW: Das Aalsterben geht weiter*

Aal weltweit?????


----------



## .Sebastian. (19. November 2012)

*AW: Das Aalsterben geht weiter*

Ja es gibt auch den Amerikanischen Aal alsBeispiel.


----------



## mike_w (19. November 2012)

*AW: Das Aalsterben geht weiter*

Tatsächlich?? Es gibt auch den japanischen Aal, den man sogar schon züchten kann. Dann die Australier, Neuseeländer ....


----------



## .Sebastian. (19. November 2012)

*AW: Das Aalsterben geht weiter*

Das ist mir klar. Was fragst du dann???
Auch der europäische Aal lässt sich züchten, nur überleben die Larven nicht


----------



## aalopa (20. November 2012)

*AW: Das Aalsterben geht weiter*



basslawine schrieb:


> Der Teich hat ja sicherlich einen Abfluss, der wiederum letztendlich in der Elbe landet.
> Ich denke mal Buxtehude ist aufgrund seiner Lage als Aalabwanderungsort durchaus geeignet, wenn du die Fische aus dem Rheinthal in einen hochgelegenen Schwarzwaldteich setzen würdest (nur als Bsp.), würde es mglw. keiner wieder lebend runter schaffen.
> Eine moralische Reinwaschung kann ich Dir nicht anbieten, das musst Du mit Dir selber ausmachen, finde persönlich Deine Verfahrensweise aber OK.
> 
> ...


 logisch ablauf sogar fischtreppe in richtung elbe also alles gut mfg aus buxte #h
und danke für die antwort


----------



## mike_w (11. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Das Aalsterben geht weiter*

Ich habe im Zusammenhang mit dem Eingangsthread eine Anfrage beim zuständigen Ministerium gemacht.

Jetzt habe ich nach einigen Wochen die Antwort bekommen, die ich erstmal unkommentiert hier veröffentliche. Die vorkommenden Namen habe ich entfernt.

[ edit by Thomas9904: Kein direktes einstellen fremder Inhalte. Entweder irgendwo anders hochladen und verlinken oder sinngemäß zitieren, aber eben nicht wörtlich einstellen]


----------

